

Twitter & NYSE Honeymoon Is Over As Stock Price Takes Another Nosedive - kirtijthorat
http://techcrunch.com/2013/12/30/the-twitter-nyse-honeymoon-is-over-as-stock-price-takes-another-nosedive/

======
kirtijthorat
Shares of Twitter Inc. (TWTR) slide 6.4% in early trade this morning, building
on Friday's 13% plunge. The stock has now slumped 20.1% from Thursday's intra-
day high of $74.73, putting it in bear-market territory. It is current trading
at $59.67 -- This is a BIG slide.

